# Logitech G910 - Probleme mit Treiber, Software und Funktion



## __R4MP4GE (29. Dezember 2017)

Moin zusammen...

Habe seit 2 Tagen die o.g. Tastatur, gabs grade bei MM im Bundle als Angebot. Die Tastalette habe ich angeschlossen, die Logitech Software runtergeladen & installiert, aber 2-3 Dinge funzen iwie nicht:

1. Soll die SW beim WIndowsstart geladen bzw. gestartet werden, klappt nicht. Man muss sie immer händisch starten
2. Reagiert die Tastatur nach gewisser Zeit nicht mehr, kein Tastenanschlag o.ä. mehr möglich, immer nur kurz den USB Stecker ziehen und wieder verbinden löst das Problem temporär.
3. Obwohl die SW mit allen Treibern installiert ist, erscheint im Geräte Manager weder die Tastatur mit der richtigen Bezeichnung noch die Maus (G900), dort steht nur HID Tastatur bzw. HID-konforme Maus...

Die SW habe ich schon 2mal installiert, bringt nichts...

Jemand nen Lösungsansatz für mich...?


Gruß


----------



## Grestorn (29. Dezember 2017)

1. Woran siehst Du, dass die SW nicht gestartet wird? Im Taskmanager sollte bei "Autostart" das "Logitech Gaming Framework" aufgelistet sein. Die Gaming Software ist im Traybar zu finden, wo es ggf. erst durch klicken auf den kleinen Pfeil sichtbar wird. 

2. und 3.: Das klingt nach einem Problem mit Deinem USB Anschluss - wenn es kein HW Defekt der Tastatur ist. 

Ich würde die Tastatur mal an einem anderen Rechner testen (von einem Freund z.B.). wenn sie dort geht, hast Du ein Problem auf Deinem Rechner, dann ist Fehlersuche angesagt. Verschiedene USB Port probieren, ggf. auch ein Problem mit Deiner Windows Installation (die dann aber schon kräftig defekt sein muss). 

Wenn Du wirklich Deine Windows-Installation als schuldigen identifiziert hast, würde ich auf ein wildgewordenes Sicherheitstool tippen (Schutz vor ggf. fremder USB Hardware). Hast Du da ggf. mal was installiert?


----------



## __R4MP4GE (29. Dezember 2017)

Oh man.. :/

Die SW steht nicht in der Taskleiste, also unten rechts bei der Uhrzeit, bei mir sind alle Programme / Tools dort aktiv bzw. werden angezeigt. Der Fehler kam bisher auf einem Port, jedoch hatte ich da immer die SW gesondert gestartet. Jetzt ist sie aus obwohl Sie unter Autostart aktiviert steht. Wenn ich die SW so starte, kann ich auch viele EInstellungen vornehmen, Farben ändern etc. Aber ich werde mal beobachten ob es eher mit der SW oder dem Port zu tun hat.. Meine Windowsinstallation ist n halbes Jahr alt, hoffe nicht dass da iwas im argen ist, hab so gar keine Lust alles neuzuinstallieren..  

Hmm n Sicherheitstool nicht, aber ich habe den Ashampoo Winoptimizer 2017 drauf, meinst du der könnte der Störenfried sein..?


----------



## 9maddin9 (29. Dezember 2017)

Welches Win wird verwendet? Betreibst du die Tastatur an einem USB 2.0 Port? Dieses USB Verbindungsproblem hatte ich auch, bis ich den USB Port gewechselt habe. (USB 3)

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Dezember 2017)

__R4MP4GE schrieb:


> Hmm n Sicherheitstool nicht, aber ich habe den Ashampoo Winoptimizer 2017 drauf, meinst du der könnte der Störenfried sein..?




Weg damit!
Die sind mehr schlecht als recht.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (29. Dezember 2017)

9maddin9 schrieb:


> Welches Win wird verwendet? Betreibst du die Tastatur an einem USB 2.0 Port? Dieses USB Verbindungsproblem hatte ich auch, bis ich den USB Port gewechselt habe. (USB 3)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk



Ich hab n Windows 10 Pro drauf, V1709, Build 16299.125 wenn das hilft. Das sind USB 3.0 Ports auf denen die HW läuft...


----------



## Grestorn (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde *immer* auf solche Tools tippen. Es gibt KEINEN Grund für solche "Optimierungstools". Man weiß nie was die machen, wirklich optimieren können die nichts (das kriegt MS schon alleine hin), im Zweifel machen die immer mehr Ärger als das sie bringen. 

Daran denken: JEDER will Dir etwas verkaufen! Also: Erst mal das Zeugs deinstallieren und hoffen, dass es sich auch wirklich sauber vom System entfernen lässt (was keinesfalls gewährleistet ist). 

Wenn das Windows weiterhin rumzickt obwohl die HW nachweisbar funktioniert, hilft wirklich nur eine Neuinstallation. Und dann FINGER WEG von Schlangenöl-Software!


----------



## 9maddin9 (29. Dezember 2017)

Die neuste Firmware der Tastatur ist aufgespielt?

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (29. Dezember 2017)

Dein Windows 10 Betriebssystem hast du dir einfach selbst verhunzt. Good Job. Da kann Logitech wenig für, dass da nix läuft. Wenn du es manuell nicht mehr hinbiegen kannst, dann hilft nur noch formatieren. Und verzichte auf solche BS-Software-Optimizern...


----------



## __R4MP4GE (29. Dezember 2017)

naja ob das "verhunzt" ist sei mal dahingestellt...  Aktuell gehts jedenfalls, ich werde mal schauen ob sich der Fehler wiederholt & was dann grade da passiert. Habe etwas gefunden, im Autostart Bereich war die Software auf "deaktiviert", kann natürlich damit zusammenhängen. Mal schauen was da jetzt die Tage passiert, sonst werd ich mal die "Sauberer Start" Funktion von Win 10 versuchen... 

Danke erstmal soweit!


----------



## __R4MP4GE (6. Februar 2018)

Ich hol den mal wieder hoch und berichte: Es lief eine gewisse Zeit sauber, die Ashampoo SW habe ich deinstalliert. Dann fingen an anderer Stelle Probleme mit der Asus AI Suite 3 an (anderes Thema) und ich habe neu installiert. Nachdem ich nach und nach alles an Treibern & SW wieder aufgespielt hatte lief auch alles. Dann habe ich Chrome wieder installiert, habe meine Daten zurückgesichert und irgendwann in dem Zeitraum fingen die Probleme mit "hängender" Tastatur wieder an (Beleuchtung geht, keine Eingabe möglich, USB Stecker muss gezogen und wieder verbunden werden...)

Das kann doch nicht ernsthaft sein dass das an Chrome liegen soll oder was? Ich mein, das ging ja auch jahrelang vorher mit 2 anderen Tastaturen..?? Ich weiß echt nicht weiter, das nervt schon ganz doll hart wenn man ständig den Stecker ziehen muss!

Kann da jmd. helfen?


Gruß


----------



## Grestorn (6. Februar 2018)

Für mich klingt das immer noch nach einem USB Problem, von denen ich auch schon jede Menge hatte. Gerade auch mit Logitech Hardware. 

Wenn Du einen USB Anschluss hast, der an einem anderen Controller hängt (z.B. weil Dein MB sowohl USB über den internen MCH als auch über einen Zusatzchip anbietet), dann würde ich mal wechseln. Ggf. auch Hub wechseln oder weglassen. Oder eine USB Zusatzkarte besorgen. 

Bei den USB Treibern würde ich, falls Du welche manuell installiert hast, diese wieder deinstallieren und immer die von Windows selbst installierten verwenden.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (6. Februar 2018)

Sehe ich genauso wie Grestorn. 

Habe sowohl ein Asus Board und die installierte Asus Suite nebst Google Chrome als auch eine G910 und ich habe absolut keine Probleme. Funktioniert alles reibungslos, keine Abbrüche, kein einfrieren, nichts. Logitech Gaming Software arbeitet auch problemlos.

Klingt alles eher nach einem USB Problem. Ob das nun softwareseitig oder hardwareseitig hervorgerufen wird, kannst nur Du herausfinden.


----------



## Tyranuke (7. Dezember 2021)

Hi,
Ich habe leider sehr, sehr ähnliche Probleme mit meiner G910. 
Dachte, das würde an meinem Windows liegen. 
Hab jetzt ein neues MB nebst neuen RAM eingebaut und Windows neu aufgespielt. 
Leider mit null Erfolg. 
Wieder stellt sich die Tastatur und die Maus mitten im Spiel um, sodass die Tastaturbelegung getauscht ist. Es kommt aus dem Nichts eine Auswahl am rechten Rand, wo ich zuwischen Englischer und Deutscher Tastaturbelegung wählen soll. 
All das geschieht ohne ersichtlichen Auslöser. Es hilft auch nicht, wann ich dann die Tastatur umstecke. Einzig ein Neustart kann das Problem temporär beseitigen.
Ich vermute stark, dass verschiedene RGB Steuerprogramme sich da negativ beeinflussen, allerdings ist es nicht mit der Deinstallation derer getan. 
Ich werde vorerst eine andere  Tastatur testen, evtl auch eine andere Maus


----------

